# Phrag.Jason Fischer



## Chuck (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Hera (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful photography and holy cow, check out those roots!!!!!!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful and nice roots! How is this different from bessae?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2012)

Gorgeous flower. The color is stunning.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Beautiful and nice roots! How is this different from bessae?


besseae x (besseae x sargentianum) 
Yay besseae hybrids!!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 13, 2012)

NYEric said:


> besseae x (besseae x sargentianum)
> Yay besseae hybrids!!



I know. I sometimes don't understand some hybrids. Like in the cochlopetalum group of paphiopedilum. The hybrids look similar or the same as their parents. Why make them? Just for fun? Easier to grow? If you were to look at a bessae in bloom and a Jason Fischer in bloom, what differences would there be? 

Just wondering, don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 13, 2012)

Beautiful flower, great plant, and cool pics again :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I know. I sometimes don't understand some hybrids. Like in the cochlopetalum group of paphiopedilum. The hybrids look similar or the same as their parents. Why make them? Just for fun? Easier to grow? If you were to look at a bessae in bloom and a Jason Fischer in bloom, what differences would there be?


I understand. Generally it's a matter of perception and experience. To me besseae doesn't look like Jason Fischer at all. 
I can often tell besseae hybrids apart just by looking at them, but then again I've seen a lot of them. Also sometimes the hybrids are easier to bloom or have different blooming characteristics, color, flower count, etc., than the species


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 13, 2012)

This is gorgeous Chuck! Well done! I like the first pic best.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome color and shape.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 13, 2012)

Everyone else's' praise is well deserved!
Great plant, beautiful bloom, love the first photo!
Kudos Chuck 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 13, 2012)

very nice and great looking plant


----------



## Chuck (Dec 13, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I know. I sometimes don't understand some hybrids. Like in the cochlopetalum group of paphiopedilum. The hybrids look similar or the same as their parents. Why make them? Just for fun? Easier to grow? If you were to look at a bessae in bloom and a Jason Fischer in bloom, what differences would there be?
> 
> Just wondering, don't want to hijack the thread.



"Typical" Phrag. besseae





Phrag Jason Fischer ... larger flower than typical besseae


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 13, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I know. I sometimes don't understand some hybrids. Like in the cochlopetalum group of paphiopedilum. The hybrids look similar or the same as their parents. Why make them? Just for fun? Easier to grow? If you were to look at a bessae in bloom and a Jason Fischer in bloom, what differences would there be?
> 
> Just wondering, don't want to hijack the thread.



The plant and the flowers are entirely different ........I find Jason Fischer easier to grow, it is a larger plant and stays in the pot better than besseae which loves to climb out. Also, the color is entirely different orange-red versus dark red. The next generation Scarlet O'Hara is much more like besseae but it is 7/8 besseae.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, lovely healthy plant with great flower. Also great pictures!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice JF!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 13, 2012)

I looked at the pictures of bessae and Jason Fisher and I can see a difference in color, shape, and size. I have to look at them side by side to know which is which. Telling the difference between these 2 phrags is probaby for you all, like it is for me telling the difference between my three geese which are all the same size, color, and gender. I can just look into their eyes and know who they are.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 13, 2012)

You are right Orchid Boy. When you will see some plants of JF and some besseae you will easily see that they are different. The overall effect is not the same at all.

Chuck, by the way, your besseae is just gorgeous...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2012)

:evil:


The Orchid Boy said:


> Telling the difference between these 2 phrags is probaby for you all, like it is for me telling the difference between my three geese which are all the same size, color, and gender. I can just look into their eyes and know who they are.



Must resist temptation to make obnoxious comment!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2012)

NYEric said:


> :evil:
> 
> Must resist temptation to make obnoxious comment!



I was waiting. And you resisted!

Chuck


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2012)

I've changed!


----------



## Ruth (Dec 14, 2012)

> Beautiful photography and holy cow, check out those roots!!!!!!


 
Totally agree!!!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 14, 2012)

Absolutely outstanding!!


----------



## Justin (Dec 15, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I looked at the pictures of bessae and Jason Fisher and I can see a difference in color, shape, and size. I have to look at them side by side to know which is which. Telling the difference between these 2 phrags is probaby for you all, like it is for me telling the difference between my three geese which are all the same size, color, and gender. I can just look into their eyes and know who they are.



join your local orchid society, you'll see lots of bessae & JF. They're both so nice!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 16, 2012)

Always a charming cross.


----------



## quiltergal (Dec 16, 2012)

It's really lovely. The color is fabulous and it has very nice form. 

Mine is kind of a dog. Really poor form though the color isn't bad. I'm thinking of trying another one.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 17, 2012)

Super! and great growing! do you grow it with the protruding roots in water or do they just poke out like that on the bench?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

paphioboy said:


> Super! and great growing! do you grow it with the protruding roots in water or do they just poke out like that on the bench?



Thanks for the kind comments. 

Regarding the question about the roots, the plant is grown in a hydroponic tank that fills and drains three times a day. There is about 0.5 cm of water left in the bottom of the tank. The roots grow out of the pot and wander around in the bottom of the hydroponic tank. Its a bit of a pain when it comes to showing the plants or selling them but when they are repotted into 'standard' mixes they adapt very quickly. I usually just place plants that I plan on keeping in the hydroponic tank. If I think I will be selling a seedling or division, I pot it in a standard bark or CHC mix.

I hope this answers your question.

Chuck


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok.. Thanks..


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 18, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Thanks for the kind comments.
> 
> Regarding the question about the roots, the plant is grown in a hydroponic tank that fills and drains three times a day. There is about 0.5 cm of water left in the bottom of the tank. The roots grow out of the pot and wander around in the bottom of the hydroponic tank. Its a bit of a pain when it comes to showing the plants or selling them but when they are repotted into 'standard' mixes they adapt very quickly. I usually just place plants that I plan on keeping in the hydroponic tank. If I think I will be selling a seedling or division, I pot it in a standard bark or CHC mix.
> 
> ...



Can you post pictures of the hydroponic tank? I'm guessing the tank setting really helps keep the humidity up (is the tank covered?). What else is in the tank?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 18, 2012)

Linus_Cello said:


> Can you post pictures of the hydroponic tank? I'm guessing the tank setting really helps keep the humidity up (is the tank covered?). What else is in the tank?



Hi, 

My set up is a pretty simple one. I grow in a small greenhouse so humidity is not an issue. I have a couple of tanks set up. Each set up consists of a tank, a reservoir, a submersible pump (I use pumps designed for outdoor decorative pools that I buy at a hydroponics store) and a timer.

This is one of the tanks being flooded.







Further down the bench are two blue trays that are ganged together to form another setup.










This is the reservoir for the blue trays. It looks like a lot of pipes but because two trays are being flooded from one reservoir and pump, the piping is doubled.





I'm sure there are other ways to arrange things but this is the set up I use. The water is pumped into the tray through the closest opening. When the water reaches the level of the plastic pipe in the other opening it starts to drain back into the reservoir. When the timer turns the pump off, the water remaining in the tank drains back through the pump into the reservoir. Because the drain has a slightly raised edge, there is a little water left in the bottom






The timer is hung up well off the floor and , therefore, away from any water.





I hope this is helpful.

Chuck


----------



## Justin (Dec 18, 2012)

looking great. the plants are really happy.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice set-up.


----------

